# im off



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

im going to aberdeen on monday anyone know any good spots etc or informal meet type of thing if your up there at the moment


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why did you put this in the Members Bar ----did you expect bad answers 8O 
Scotland is lovely


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Since we're in the bar, and you asked, mine's a pint?

David :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll move to Uk touring


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh shame I was going to say mine was a shandy


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I'll move to Uk touring


To avoid buying a round? :twisted:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

locovan said:


> Oh shame I was going to say mine was a shandy


Beer or lager?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

b16duv said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I'll move to Uk touring
> ...


definietly, I'm driving (Uk touring :roll:  )


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

We can safely assume nomad 76 is a Scot, as soon as paying for a round is mentioned we hear no more of him. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi mine's a pint !  where's the bar gone missed out again ! :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nomad76 said:


> im going to aberdeen on monday anyone know any good spots etc or informal meet type of thing if your up there at the moment


just bumping the original post  :idea:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Come on someone say where there is a good camping spot or it will be my round again.
I love bitter shandy and we have nearly finished 8O


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

*re im off*

ah now i understand (seemed like a good place to put it)  mines a pint by the way


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: re im off*



nomad76 said:


> ah now i understand (seemed like a good place to put it)  mines a pint by the way


Nomad, you're buying!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nomad rehead this as where is there a meet in Scotland as you are not getting the right help.
I will have a shandy with you :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have found 2 for you just to prove we are helpful on here
ABOYNE LOCH CARAVAN PARK

Aboyne, Aberdeen, Aberdeenshire, AB34 5BR
Tel: 01339 886244

The park is set in the natural wildlife park, with coarse fishing on the Loch.

Price: Caravan Hire from £190.00 - £330.00 per week. Touring pitches from £15.00 per day. Motor Caravans from £15.00 per day.
Pitches for: Motorhomes & Touring Vans

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NIGG PARK HOME ESTATE

Nigg, Aberdeen, AB12 3HX
Tel: 01224 696679
E-mail: [email protected]

Open all year round, 65 touring pitches with space for one tent.

Price: From £6.00 - £8.00 per night
Pitches for: Tents & Vans


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

*off*

thanks loco :wink: whats this "im buying" s**t :? just pick a pub in peterhead an ill get you a drink y'know this has been my most answered post, im going up with a view to living up there & check out jobs etc cos theres sod all round here


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi nomad76'

At the risk of upsetting the staid and having the Mods set loose at me,

I was told that there is a good job going there at the local hospital -

Are you any good at making the wheels for the miss-carriages?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Click on my Blog button below this post Nomad76 and you will see a blog covering Aberdeen part 5d is the one you want.


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks sallytraffic most enjoyable read


----------

